# LA CULTURA DELLA DROGA A HOLLYWOOD NON STUPISCE PIU' NESSUNO



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2014)

di Kaleem Aftab da www.independent.co.uk



Quando Hoffman dichiarò di dover andare in rehab, nessuno si stupì più di tanto. E questo la dice lunga sulla cultura della droga a Hollywood.

Disse che questa dipendenza era tornata dopo 23 anni e che doveva risolvere un problema serio. Nel 2006 raccontò che tutto era iniziato a scuola, quando aveva 22 anni e consumava qualsiasi cosa capitasse a tiro. Ma la storia non era una sorpresa, nemmeno per un tipo così apparentemente sobrio, rispettato, intelligente, che non apparteneva al circuito delle feste selvagge.

La droga in sé non fa notizia. Basta guardare quello che è successo con Justin Bieber: non ha fatto parlare il rapporto tossicologico ma il dato che ci fosse una petizione in corso per mandare via la popstar dagli Stati Uniti.

La lista di stelle in riabilitazione o protagoniste di scandali a base di droghe è infinita: Chace Crawford di Gossip Girl, Corey Monteith di Glee (poi morto), Zac Efron di High School Musical, solo per citarne alcuni.
Il Theraflu ha causato una dozzina di morti recentemente 

Sono talmente tanti che siamo quasi diventati immuni. A meno che non ci scappi il morto, allora si fa un titolone.

La differenza oggi è che le droghe si sono evolute, che sono facilissime da reperire, e che il giudizio morale su chi ne fa uso è più blando.

La Lohan si è sfatta di droghe perché le trovava ovunque andasse, suo padre ha dichiarato che il suo problema erano però soprattutto le pillole. Le droghe si vendono anche in farmacia, alcune di queste combinate con altro hanno ucciso Hoffman e prima di lui Heath Ledger.

E poi le droghe vincono i premi: è il caso Matthew McConaughey che in Dallas Buyers Club fa un traffico illegale di medicine e del Wolf of Wall Street di Martin Scorsese.

Christina McDowell ha scritto una lettera aperta al regista per aver glorificato quell'edonismo, dando un pessimo messaggio al pubblico.

Forse è la prima volta nella storia che uno spacciatore viene premiato dalla American Academy. 
La dipendenza da droga è un dato di fatto, che vale tanto per i banchieri che per gli avvocati e gli attori. 
Sarebbe ridicolo affermare che tutti assumono stupefacenti, ma è stato accettato socialmente e non sorprende più quando si scopre chi ne fa uso.

2. SENZA FAMIGLIA
 da www.dailymail.co.uk
Cate porta regali ai figli di Seymour 

Philip Seymour Hoffman aveva perso la famiglia a causa della sua tossicodipendenza. La sua compagna storica Mimi O'Donnell lo aveva invitato ad andarsene per salvaguardare i loro tre figli. Doveva prendersi una pausa, poi tornare. 
Era un padre devoto e non si è allontanato troppo, è rimasto a qualche isolato dalla famiglia. Domenica è stato trovato a terra nel bagno, probabilmente morto di overdose e probabilmente giacente lì da ore.

Nella sua casa sono state trovate oltre 70 buste di eroina e venti aghi usati.

Dopo essere rimasto "pulito" per 23 anni, i suoi comportamenti sono risultati strani ultimamente. Al Sundance Film Festival un estraneo gli ha chiesto cosa facesse per vivere e lui ha risposto: «L'eroinomane». Sei settimane fa Hoffman ha confidato a un amico che «l'eroina lo avrebbe ucciso».
Cate Blanchette fa visita alla famiglia di Hoffaman 

Il 30 gennaio è stato visto in un bar di Atlanta che entrava e usciva in continuazione dal bagno. Ha inoltre bevuto per l'intero pomeriggio. Più tardi è stato visto in aeroporto, strafatto. All'arrivo a New York è stato trasportato con un cart.

La O'Donnell ha riferito alla polizia di aver incontrato Philip sabato e di averlo visto alquanto alterato. Quando le hanno riferito come era morto, ha voluto prima riportare i figli a casa, poi è tornata per vedere il corpo, su cui oggi si farà l'autopsia.

Secondo la polizia Hoffman aveva in casa diverse droghe e antidepressivi: clonidina cloridrato, buprenorfina, Vyvanse, idroxizina, oltre a diverse bustine di polvere bianca e a un cucchiaio bruciato. Nell'appartamento sono state trovate otto bustine vuote con su scritto Ace of Spades e Ace of Hearts, dei composti letali di Theraflu che non si vedevano in giro dal 2008 e che da settembre hanno causato una dozzina di decessi nel Maryland, una ventina in Pennsylvania solo in questo mese. 
Ovviamente si stanno cercando gli spacciatori.
Al bar ha fatto troppe sospettose visite al bagno 

Fox News riporta la testimonianza di un uomo che ha visto Hoffman comprare droga dai pusher: «Era molto sudato, ha prelevato una mazzetta di soldi dal bancomat e li ha dati a un paio di tizi in cambio di buste». La polizia sta controllando le telecamere della banca.

Intanto gli attori-amici portano il loro conforto. Cate Blanchett è andata a far visita alla excompagna di Philip portando regali ai tre orfani, incluso un telescopio.


EROINA, SIRINGHE E PILLOLE NELL'ULTIMA NOTTE DI HOFFMAN
Massimo Vincenzi per ‘La Repubblica'

La neve copre i fiori e le foto lasciati sul marciapiede davanti alla porta del palazzo di Philip Seymour Hoffman in Bethune Street, nel cuore del Greenwich Village. Arrivano i fan e gli amici: attori, registi, fotografi, sceneggiatori, gente di teatro soprattutto, si abbracciano, nascondono le lacrime dentro le sciarpe perfette per un freddo giorno di lutto come questo. Qualcuno scuote la testa incredulo: «Eppure stava meglio», dice uno di loro prima di scivolare dentro un suv nero. 
Le indagini invece raccontano una realtà diversa, la fotografia di una spirale autodistruttiva anche se una fonte rivela a Fox che «non si tratta di un suicidio», ma «di un tragico errore», perché ormai dopo le cautele di domenica tutti pronunciano la parola overdose.
A New York viene trasportato fuori 

Nell'appartamento da 10mila dollari al mese, che l'attore premio Oscar ha affittato a metà tra l'ufficio e il rifugio dopo la recente crisi con la compagna Mimi O'Donnel, sarebbero state trovare cinquanta bustine di eroina, altre indiscrezioni (sul New York Post) parlano addirittura di settanta. Su alcune la scritta "asso di spade" e su altre "asso di cuori", le sigle usate dagli spacciatori per indicare la brown sugar più in voga del momento sulla costa orientale.

Un particolare tipo di droga tagliata con un farmaco solitamente usato per curare il cancro e che ha la capacità di aumentare anche di 100 volte l'impatto dello stupefacente. Il Fentanil, così si chiama, sarebbe responsabile di un'ondata di morti negli ultimi mesi: quasi cinquanta tossicodipendenti deceduti tra Washington, Boston e lo stato di New York. La polizia ora cerca gli spacciatori: ci sarebbe un video che ritrae sabato sera, intorno alle otto, Seymour Hoffman mentre preleva soldi da un bancomat a pochi isolati da casa sua.

Le telecamere della banca avrebbero ripreso, almeno parzialmente, la scena: l'attore finita l'operazione si avvicina a due ragazzi con borse nere a tracolla poi escono dall'inquadratura. Nel mirino anche le immagini di sicurezza di un negozio alimentare dove è stato visto Hoffman nella mattinata di sabato: «Sudato e stanco», come racconta un testimone. Una email mandata a tutti i distretti della città avvisa gli investigatori dell'antidroga di concentrarsi sul caso: bisogna trovare tutti i precedenti simili, tutte le persone che vendono questo tipo di sostanza, è l'ordine. 
Ma non c'è solo l'eroina, con tanto di venti siringhe usate lasciate dentro una tazza da caffè di Starbucks, come negli altri cupi palcoscenici delle star uccise dalla droga, ci sono i farmaci: la perquisizione trova un vasto campionario di quelli che qui chiamano antidolorofici ma che in realtà sono veri e propri psicofarmaci. Diverse scatole di Vyvanse, usato in genere per curare il deficit di attenzione, ma la lista è lunga, comprese alcune medicine per combattere la pressione alta, la depressione e la dipendenza da alcol e stupefacenti. 
La famiglia con un comunicato chiede il rispetto della privacy: "Siamo distrutti dal dolore per questa perdita improvvisa". Su Twitter lo ricorda il sindaco Bill de Blasio: "Abbiamo perso un grande di questa città" e tra i colleghi, da George Clooney a Robert de Niro, la parola più usata è "genio". 
Un paio di anni fa in un'intervista Hoffman aveva ammesso di essere ricaduto nella trappola, disarmante la confessione: «Come quando ho iniziato, a poco più di vent'anni, di nuovo sono stato vinto dal panico per la mia vita». E poi candido: «Mi è piaciuto tutto quello che ho provato». Geloso della sua privacy, non amava le mille luci della città e preferiva, nella realtà come nel cinema, muoversi nell'ombra delle inquietudini.
A fine gennaio Hoffman si trovava in un bar di Atlanta 

Al Sundance festival ha fatto la sua ultima apparizione pubblica, la giornalista che lo ha incontrato per brevi attimi, Krista Smith, ora giura: «Era in grande forma, stava benone». In realtà le foto che lo ritraggono raccontano un'altra storia: vestiti larghi, barba lunga e occhi persi nel vuoto. C'è una foto che il Daily pubblica dove durante un'asta di beneficenza ha la stessa espressione in bilico tra lo smarrito e il malinconico di John Belushi, un altro grande uccisa dalla droga.

Adesso il suo amico sceneggiatore David Katz ripete quello che Dan Aykroyd, l'altro fratello blues, diceva tra le lacrime trent'anni fa: «Eravamo vicini a lui e non abbiamo capito nulla di quello che stava accadendo». Le cronache raccontano che Hoffman è stato ad Atlanta qualche settimana fa, i testimoni ora improvvisamente ricordano di averlo visto andare in bagno spesso al ristorante e altri lo descrivono intontito come ubriaco all'aeroporto nella sala d'attesa. 
I vicini di casa sono meno impietosi. Rose sta qui piantata in mezzo alla strada, i grossi fiocchi bianchi che le cadono sulla cuffia di lana, la faccia rossa dal freddo: «I nostri figli vanno nella stessa scuola, lo vedevo spesso. Nel quartiere tutti gli volevamo bene: salutava sempre con il sorriso e dava il cinque con la mano ai ragazzi. È incredibile, non ci posso credere: aveva dei bambini meravigliosi». Dalla neve spunta a fatica un'orchidea, la donna sposta il cumulo bianco e lo mette più in alto vicino alla foto di Seymour. Quella dove lui sembra felice.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ci sono molti modi di corteggiare la morte. La droga è tra i più intelligenti, perché procura piacere. Questa è gente che ricorda la fine dell'impero e segnala sul suo corpo il modo con cui finisce l'impero: sorridendo stupefacentemente.


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica;bt9607 ha detto:
			
		

> Ci sono molti modi di corteggiare la morte. La droga è tra i più intelligenti, perché procura piacere. Questa è gente che ricorda la fine dell'impero e segnala sul suo corpo il modo con cui finisce l'impero: sorridendo stupefacentemente.


non c'è proprio nulla di intelligente in tutto questo


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

Essere ostaggio della droga deve esser terribile


----------



## Fantastica (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva;bt9608 ha detto:
			
		

> non c'è proprio nulla di intelligente in tutto questo


infatti i drammi ridicoli non sono intelligenti. Sono ridicoli. Insomma, sono d'accordo, ma ti sfugge il punto.


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2014)

era tanto che volevo liberarmene


----------

